# Gluten Free Diet & Affects on IBS



## CCwithRoughIBS (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been trying many different diets to try to get my IBS symptoms under control. I have yet to find one that works. Does anyone have any input as far as what foods or diets worked or didn't work for them? Has anyone with IBS had any experience of eating a gluten free diet, or gluten free food? If so, what were your experiences? How well did you tolerate gluten free foods?


----------



## hayley6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gluten free foods have been treating me very well. I stick to a low fodmap diet as well. I have avoided gluten as much as possible and noticed that I have fewer flare ups.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

When trying out diets, be sure to give it a good 6 weeks to two months.I was gluten and dairy-free for several years with good results.Eventually my symptoms worsened again and I tried Paleo, low-histamine, and the low-FODMAP. The first two had no effect, but my symptoms are greatly reduced (about 80%) on the low-FODMAP diet (I've been on it 8 months now).Keep trying; eventually something will help!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Aside from the very first course of antibiotics I took going gluten-free has helped me more than anything else I've tried. I've been GF for almost a year now, and while it doesn't eliminate 100% of my symptoms it got rid of about 80-85%. If you do a trial GF diet you should go 100% gluten free for at least 2 months and then add it back in at approximately 3-4 slices bread/day (or equivalent). Eat it for a week or so, or until your symptoms come back (if they do you know that gluten is an issue). The first GF trial is the hardest because you have to be 100% free of the stuff and it lurks in unlikely places (sauces, etc) so you may need to prepare all meals at home and not eat out for a little while, etc. On reintroduction your symptoms can be delayed (mine took about 3-5 days to return), so just be aware of that.I now know that my threshold is basically that I can tolerate a small amount of gluten (like that found in sauces or in very small quantities) once or twice a week. If I eat a whole slice of bread or eat gluten every day it causes problems.Good luck. The link below is to a celiac forum where you may get some helpful advice (since they "specialize" in GF over there).My link


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of time it is the starch in the wheat that is the problem more than the gluten. So a lot depends on what you eat instead of the wheat. So some gluten free baked goods may be almost as gassy as the wheat version.The low-fodmap approach where you reduce all the gas sources, not just the one from wheat may be a better bet than just going gluten free, IMO.


----------



## CCwithRoughIBS (Jul 9, 2012)

Korga said:


> When trying out diets, be sure to give it a good 6 weeks to two months.I was gluten and dairy-free for several years with good results.Eventually my symptoms worsened again and I tried Paleo, low-histamine, and the low-FODMAP. The first two had no effect, but my symptoms are greatly reduced (about 80%) on the low-FODMAP diet (I've been on it 8 months now).Keep trying; eventually something will help!


Thank you so much for your input and reply to my post. I feel a little naive. What is the FODMAP diet? Or where can I find more information on the subject?


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

I have now been on a low-carb diet for 7 months, and all my symptoms were gone after two months. I still feel perfectly fine. I just eat less than 70g of carbs a day. Going gluten free can sure help, also try avoiding fructose and lactose, these are very common sugars that some people can not correctly digest.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Look into the 'Diet' section of the forum for more pointers.Here are a couple of websites about the low-FODMAP diet:http://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.htmlhttp://www.cassandraforsythe.com/blog/Complete+FODMAP+List+For+a+Happy+Guther's a link about the low-Histamine diet:http://www.allergyuk.org/common-food-intolerances/histamine-intolerance


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

CCwithRoughIBS said:


> I have been trying many different diets to try to get my IBS symptoms under control. I have yet to find one that works. Does anyone have any input as far as what foods or diets worked or didn't work for them? Has anyone with IBS had any experience of eating a gluten free diet, or gluten free food? If so, what were your experiences? How well did you tolerate gluten free foods?


i live a low carb lifestyle - that is gluten free - have no more IBS symptomes


----------



## TummyGrumble (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a food intolerance test done months ago and wheat and corn were some of the things that popped up on mine. Since stopping it i don't get diarrhoea any more just constipation. So it has kinda helped


----------

